
Huge floating device isn't trapping plastic in Pacific Ocean - rmason
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/great-pacific-garbage-patch-huge-floating-device-isnt-trapping-plastic-waste-in-pacific-ocean/
======
ElijahLynn
tldr: Fix is in the works. (bug fix will probably make it to prod faster than
many enterprise applications do, and this is a physical device deployed
thousands of miles away)

Love that this is being led by a young engineer (24) and came up with the idea
8 years ago. So great to see young people making a difference! (gosh I can't
believe I just said "young people", I am 37 now...)

